# _-=== OTTERS ===-_



## lostprophet (Sep 27, 2006)

Yep thats right children, Otters

*OTTERS and lots of them*

Holly, you need wait no more for I have taken photos of Otters and here they are.................

_A word of warning though, these aren't as good as my normal Otter shots as I spent most of the day shooting into the Sun so some of these are a bit too contrasty. SORRY_


*CLICK IMAGE FOR HIGH RES*

Short Clawed Otter

DINNER TIME !!

1




2




3




4




After dinner means only one thing for an Otter..... SLEEP

5




6




7




8


----------



## Hoppy (Sep 27, 2006)

Shame about the sun but the sleeping shots are excellent.


HURRAY for Otters!!!!!!!


----------



## zombiekilla (Sep 27, 2006)

OMG!! they are so cute!!


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 27, 2006)

Otters?
Posted by our lost prophet Andy?
How rare is this!?!? 
Have we EVER seen an otter pic by him? :scratch: 

So you even started photographing them WHILE you were still negotiating about the price!?!?!?  
  

Lovely again!


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 27, 2006)

AwwwwwWWWWWwww! They're so cute! Nice captures!


----------



## Rob (Sep 27, 2006)

Ottertastic!!

Rob


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 27, 2006)

:blushing:  cheers guys n gals


----------



## megapaws (Sep 27, 2006)

How otterly cute!  #5 is adorable.


----------



## JTHphoto (Sep 27, 2006)

great shots, LP, always fun to see these guys...  :thumbup:


----------



## NoteGraphics (Sep 27, 2006)

Ref:- 99 Bump, 99 Bump Comment from you andy....

"Pull the Otter one."


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 27, 2006)

I still find that the first looks like he's in the middle of negotiating the price for the shoot with you!


----------



## Holly (Sep 27, 2006)

I agree the Sleeping shots look great.... LOVE the otters Andy!!


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 27, 2006)

NOTEGRAPHICS
I asked for that 

LAFOTO
I got him down to £5 and 4 fish

HOLLY
thought you might like them

ANTY
if you think they are cute you should see me in my otter romper suit


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 27, 2006)

#1 look likes he talking maybe trying sale somebody somethink they don't want like a Nikon


----------



## mysteryscribe (Sep 27, 2006)

I've never seen one of these little muthas up close.  They are kinda cute... the shots are very nice as well.


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 27, 2006)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> #1 look likes he talking maybe trying sale somebody somethink they don't want like a Nikon


----------



## ShootHoops (Sep 27, 2006)

These are fabulous! #1 is great. I like #'s 5 through 8 as well.


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 28, 2006)

TheFinisher3 said:
			
		

> These are fabulous! #1 is great. I like #'s 5 through 8 as well.


cheers

they are amazing to watch, running all over the place without a care in the world. and the faces they pull


----------



## shoedumas (Sep 28, 2006)

#1 totally looks like a karate otter. :lmao:
Amazing pictures, as always Andy.


----------



## duncanp (Sep 28, 2006)

w00t OTTERS!!!

Great pics as always


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 28, 2006)

cheers shoedumas & duncan

there will be more in a few weeks time as they also have North American River Otters AND British Otters but I didn't get any good shots of them this time. And if that isn't an excuse to go and see the Otters again I don't know what is


----------



## the real slim aidy (Sep 30, 2006)

awwwww more cute otter piocs


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 30, 2006)

cheers Aidy


----------



## AIRIC (Sep 30, 2006)

Otterly amazing. Great sleeping shots and I dig the first one.

Eric


----------



## lostprophet (Oct 2, 2006)

cheers Eric


----------

